# BEST G,BODY,CUTTY,MC,REGAL,GP



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

JUST SEEN WHAT RIDERS THINK


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Should have made this a poll.

My fave is the Cuttlas but I love MC's 

I say I would trade my cutty for an MC but naw I love my cutty too much


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

dam thats a tuff 1 but ima say cutty cuz i got 1 :thumbsup: but l.s and 78 montes gotta be 1 of the best


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

KOO I FILL BOTH OF YOU I GOT A CUTTY 2


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

monte carlo all the way! :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

86-88 LS all day


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

REGAL hands down. Nothing beats the 85 Regal front end. LS comes in a close second :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

theres a reason why LS's were only made a couple of years,buick and olds sales were dropping drastically.... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

LS MONTE
87 REGAL
EURO CUTLASS
GRAND PRIX

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 28 2011, 09:39 PM~20206321
> *78 MONTE
> LS MONTE
> 87 REGAL
> ...


more pics of that purple ls :0


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

i love them all. i even own a regal so its natural id say regal.... BUT I CANT SAY THAT :wow: :0 it just something about the cutty with the euro front and booty kits i dont think ive ever seen one i didnt love the look on. SO IMA LOCK IN CUTTY AS MY FINAL ASNWER :biggrin:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

Monte carlo LS all day..and 85-87 Regals have always been my favorite.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 28 2011, 09:24 PM~20206806
> *more pics of that purple ls  :0
> *













LIL VIDEO.. THE HOMIE PlAY'N WITH THE SWITCH AH LIL BIT :biggrin: 

ABOUT 0:35

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lh3V0QOhNU



<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Lh3V0QOhNU?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Lh3V0QOhNU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 28 2011, 10:50 PM~20207287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice what color is that kinda looks brown, but in the first pic looks like a weird purple


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 28 2011, 10:57 PM~20207316
> *nice what color is that kinda looks brown, but in the first pic looks like a weird purple
> *


think it was like a plum, kinda like the pt cruisers..


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

Regal, because my first lowrider was one


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

REGAL ALL DAY,THEN 78-80 MONTIES.


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

I HAD THEM ALL THE.REGAL THE BEST.


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## dena4life lilg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 28 2011, 09:39 PM~20206321
> *78 MONTE
> LS MONTE
> 87 REGAL
> ...


that ls used to be my dads old car from dena 4 life but he sold it.. it had the same stripping and color go to dena 4 life cc and you can see it


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

1 t-top cutlass

2 regular cutlass

3 monte carlo ss

4 buick regal

5 monte carlo non ss

6 grand prix


----------



## dena4life lilg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 28 2011, 11:50 PM~20207287
> *
> 
> 
> ...












original from dena 4 life


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

this my list
1.Luxury Sport
2.87 regal with caprice headlights
3.euro cutty
4.regular monte
5.regular cutty
6.gran prix


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 29 2011, 01:50 AM~20207287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

87 Regal all day... :biggrin:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

we all keep forgetting about grand national. i mean actually that would have to be #1


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

all TIME BEST!! :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

1. SS Monte Carlo 1986-1988
2. LS Monte Carlo 1986-1988
3. Grand National
4.Cutlass
5.Regal


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 28 2011, 11:50 PM~20207287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

DAMN THE ELCO GETS NO LOVE!?!?!?WUT ABOUT THE MALIBU?????
CANT GO WRONG WITH A LS ELCO THOUGH!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Euro clip cutlass all day


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I would have to say for me it would go like this 

*#1 Oldsmobile Cutlass
#2 Monte
#3 Grand Prix 
#4 Regal*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

cutless,monte,regai,gp


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Cutlass.. '84 or '87


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Mar 29 2011, 11:01 PM~20215638
> *Euro clip cutlass all day
> *


x2


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

my pick and what I am building now :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*1 euro cutty

2 malibu

3 ls monte

4 regal*

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1. monte LS

2. 78 -80 monte

3. euro cut

4. 81 - 87 regal

5.regular mc/regular cut/god awful grand prix


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cutty runnin the poll!!!! FTW!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Mar 28 2011, 08:39 PM~20206321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLOSE.... :biggrin: JK LOL.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SEEM'S LIKE EVERYONES BIASED TO WHAT THEY OWN... THIS IS JUST MY OPPION AND MEENS NUTH'N,BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN OPPION.. AND IF THEY DIDN'T IT WOULD SUCK CAUSE EVERYONE WOULD HAVE THE SAME CARS AND LOOKS...

BUT THERE IS NO WAY! A CUTLASS IS THE BEST,LS SHITS ALL OVER THE CUTLASS.. :biggrin: THIS IS COMING FROM SOME1 WHO DOESNT OWN ONE...


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

78-80 MONTE CARLO. Love them body lines.


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

Even thou my favorite is the Monte. I have owned a Cutlass and Grand Prix. I like them all.


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 29 2011, 11:35 AM~20210791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP CHECK OUT THE REGAL TAIL LIGHTS


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Destino79MC_@Mar 30 2011, 08:54 PM~20223672
> *78-80 MONTE CARLO. Love them body lines.
> *


i dont think those are g-body aren't they a-body


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Mar 30 2011, 08:32 PM~20224092
> *i dont think those are g-body aren't they a-body
> *


 :wow: AY HOMIE UR RITE! HAHA I NEVER EVEN KNEW THAT...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Mar 30 2011, 09:32 PM~20224092
> *i dont think those are g-body aren't they a-body
> *


78 through 80's montes all g body 

78 n ls Monte #1
Euro cutty #2
Malibut#3
El camino #4
Regal #5 
Wagons #6


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 30 2011, 10:33 PM~20224651
> *78 through 80's montes all g body
> 
> 78 n ls Monte #1
> ...


they fit more in the g-body category but gm classified them as a-body the 81 monte carlo too for some reason


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

HANDS DOWN 78-80


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Mar 30 2011, 11:31 PM~20225258
> *they fit more in the g-body category but gm classified them as a-body the 81 monte carlo too for some reason
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life lilg1_@Mar 29 2011, 07:31 AM~20208359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i knew i remember that car whad up morg


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Mar 31 2011, 12:31 AM~20225258
> *they fit more in the g-body category but gm classified them as a-body the 81 monte carlo too for some reason
> *


That's weird because all the frames are identical


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

78 monte are the shit real nice body lines but my heart is the cutless


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Mar 28 2011, 09:16 PM~20206066
> *86-88 LS all day
> *


X1988 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 30 2011, 08:33 PM~20223395
> *CLOSE.... :biggrin:  JK LOL.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

CUTLASS!!!


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Mar 31 2011, 07:05 AM~20226148
> *i knew i remember that car whad up morg
> *


same old shit bro tryin to finish up this big body


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ls monte carlo!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Cutlass are first then MC


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

regal hands down


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> monte carlo all the way! :biggrin:





> 86-88 LS all day





> theres a reason why LS's were only made a couple of years,buick and olds sales were dropping drastically.... :biggrin:





> LS MONTE
> 87 REGAL
> EURO CUTLASS
> GRAND PRIX
> ...





> Monte carlo LS all day..and 85-87 Regals have always been my favorite.





> this my list
> 1.Luxury Sport
> 2.87 regal with caprice headlights
> 3.euro cutty
> ...





> 1. monte LS
> 
> 2. 78 -80 monte
> 
> ...





> SEEM'S LIKE EVERYONES BIASED TO WHAT THEY OWN... THIS IS JUST MY OPPION AND MEENS NUTH'N,BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN OPPION.. AND IF THEY DIDN'T IT WOULD SUCK CAUSE EVERYONE WOULD HAVE THE SAME CARS AND LOOKS...
> 
> BUT THERE IS NO WAY! A CUTLASS IS THE BEST,LS SHITS ALL OVER THE CUTLASS.. :biggrin: THIS IS COMING FROM SOME1 WHO DOESNT OWN ONE...





> Even thou my favorite is the Monte. I have owned a Cutlass and Grand Prix. I like them all.





> X1988 :biggrin:





> ls monte carlo!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 31 2011, 10:18 AM~20226592
> *78 monte are the shit real nice body lines but my heart is the cutless
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

84-88 monte :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I say the Monte Carlo has better lines from the side, but I'm starting to take a liking to the 79 Cutlass


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

with 79 i got to go with the monte,regal,cutless


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Apr 3 2011, 04:12 PM~20249736
> *with 79 i got to go with the monte,regal,cutless
> *


 :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*78-80 Montes are cool & Ive had a 79 Regal it was ok but there is just somthing about thoes bodystyles in a Oldsmobile Cutlass I just fell in love with dont get me wrong the 86-88 LS & SS Montes were doing big things & was a great car but from 1978-1980 Oldsmobile was running shit :biggrin: *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 4 2011, 06:47 AM~20253749
> *78-80 Montes are cool & Ive had a 79 Regal it was ok but there is just somthing about thoes bodystyles in a Oldsmobile Cutlass I just fell in love with dont get me wrong the  86-88 LS & SS Montes  were doing big things & was a great car but from 1978-1980 Oldsmobile was running shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 29 2011, 11:35 AM~20210791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 31 2011, 10:10 PM~20232148
> *same old shit bro tryin to finish up this big body
> *


yea my ****** i juz repainted my shyt again lol yea i juz painted it whyte too but fucc it go hard or go home and im not goin home i juz picked up a 9 bubble skirted caprice shit ill see you in traffic dena


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

1. CUTLASS
2. MONTE
(euro cliped and ls)
3. REGAL


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 monte carlo and then the euro cutty :naughty:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

NO THE EURO CUTTY AND THEN THE 70 MC:nono:


KAKALAK said:


> 79 monte carlo and then the euro cutty :naughty:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

dime a dozen cutlass and regals ls monte come first!


----------



## Brow~N~flunC (Mar 18, 2009)

Destino79MC said:


> 78-80 MONTE CARLO. Love them body lines.




simon ese! 78 MC


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> 78,79 monte carlo and then the euro cutty :naughty:


 x2.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> NO THE EURO CUTTY AND THEN THE 70 MC:nono:


^^^^^^^^^^^^ :tears: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


:bowrofl: :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::h5::h5::h5:


KAKALAK said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ :tears: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> :bowrofl: :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

talk is cheap as the mc and the cut are. *REGALS *are the best.


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMUGMENOW96 said:


> DAMN THE ELCO GETS NO LOVE!?!?!?WUT ABOUT THE MALIBU?????
> CANT GO WRONG WITH A LS ELCO THOUGH!


X100 ELCO HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

regal:werd:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

72 kutty said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

CUTTY!CUTTY! CUTTY!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

resname93 said:


> talk is cheap as the mc and the cut are. *REGALS *are the best.


I dont like the way the bumper sticks out away from the car :dunno: my .02


----------

